# Philadelphia Subs



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking for subcontractors in the Philadelphia area
[email protected]


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Also need subs in Yardley,Pa and the pa >delaware border.


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Dave @ (610) 789 - HELP


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Philly , this number self destructs October 31,2003.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

How much equipment do you have?Any big trucks?


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

These are still loose ........ a ford 700 w/10' right discharge and u.t. spreader. I can grab anything WEST of schuykill (surekill) from RT1 to Market . I got trucks along there. And DELCO>

(1) case 4x4 hoe w/ spreader (600lb buyers)

(1) skid w/ 8 footer


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

How do you mount the spreader to the backhoe?


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Santo is fully retained as of 10/13/03

Thank You


----------



## XPECTATIONS (Oct 15, 2003)

*help*

Always looking to fill up routes, contact me @ [email protected]

thanks,
tony


----------

